# Pigment ink



## sethf (Jul 29, 2017)

I have been using cobra pigment ink for a few years with no issues just wondering if there is something better or maybe ready to try a different brand of pigment ink to try and see if i can better result printing on cotton t shirts


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

I also had been using cobra pigment for my epson 1430. I was not getting consistent results and switched to heat press pigment ink from inkjetcarts.us two weeks ago and I like it so far. I use it with the profile they supplied. Colors are better than cobra's. I use Corel x8


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

learner said:


> I also had been using cobra pigment for my epson 1430. I was not getting consistent results and switched to heat press pigment ink from inkjetcarts.us two weeks ago and I like it so far. I use it with the profile they supplied. Colors are better than cobra's. I use Corel x8



How are the prices? I have a epson WF-7610 . My buddy uses cobraink carts and hasnt had issues, But im alsways looking for better before i change from standard epson ink.


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

inkjetcart is little cheaper. I don't care the cost though I like the colors compare to cobra. You may get different results on different printers and software. Cobra pigment inks did not work for me on Photoshop but it worked on Corel draw.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

learner said:


> inkjetcart is little cheaper. I don't care the cost though I like the colors compare to cobra. You may get different results on different printers and software. Cobra pigment inks did not work for me on Photoshop but it worked on Corel draw.


Sounds like you might not have been managing color correctly  Cobra provides profiles, but one must set it up in each application ... probably some setting(s) in PS that you missed.


----------

